# Android sites



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

hi again, besides 1mobile
where else can i get legit android apps.
I know it was mentioned in another thread I have here but i can't seem to find that thread, and if anyone can also teach me how to locate my old threads, i would appreciate that as well, thank you!!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

GetJar is the most common place.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Xopher said:


> GetJar is the most common place.


thank you,i found it and i went to Dl a disney app and it said page not found 504 etc.
do you know what that means?


----------



## gilly78201 (Nov 12, 2011)

speaking of getjar, I keep hearing that downloading their app makes your kindle fire's battery drain. anyone else hear about that?


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

gilly78201 said:


> speaking of getjar, I keep hearing that downloading their app makes your kindle fire's battery drain. anyone else hear about that?


From a developers stand point, GetJar's DRM stuff is nasty. And Yes I could believe it drains batteries, they have heavy statistical info in it. I don't personally put my stuff on GetJar, I think it's not as big as it once was nor do I think it's as legit as it once was.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

K-Dalglish said:


> From a developers stand point, GetJar's DRM stuff is nasty. And Yes I could believe it drains batteries, they have heavy statistical info in it. I don't personally put my stuff on GetJar, I think it's not as big as it once was nor do I think it's as legit as it once was.


thank you.....i deleted it from my sons kindle, it looked fishy to me


----------

